
Megaupload Drops Mega Song Lawsuit to Focus on “Nonsense” US Charges - llambda
http://torrentfreak.com/megaupload-drops-mega-song-lawsuit-to-focus-on-nonsense-us-charges-120329/
======
rmc
_The lawsuit had the potential to turn into a landmark case_

Can someone explain what would be landmark about MegaUpload suing (or winning)
against UMG like this?

